# oči sotva zářily stěnou jezu...



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
tato věta je určitě poetická, ale kdo mi pomůže rozumět?

oči ji plavaly, sotva zářily stěnou jezu, kudy padala voda drogy.

Situace: hostina kde se bere drogu

Děkuju!


----------



## winpoj

Zdravím. Něco snadnějšího byste tam neměla?

Já to chápu takto:

Když je někdo opilý nebo zfetovaný, dá se to poznat mj. podle očí - jeho oči nejsou jasné, plavou. To pak asociací vede k představě řeky a jezu.

Obrazu s jezem bych pak rozuměl tak, že ten, kdo si vezme drogu, jako by stál za stěnou jezu (masou padající vody), která zde představuje vliv té drogy. Jeho oči (a vědomí) jsou vlivem intoxikace zastřené, jejich jas je slabý. Masa vody je jen částečně průhledná/průsvitná, takže oči sotva září stěnou jezu.

Snad je to jakžtakž pochopitelné.


----------



## .Lola.

Tak koukám, že mě winpoj předběhl . Tu větu chápu úplně stejně.

Tak aspoň doplním, že pro "hostinu, kde se berou drogy" bych v češtině použila výraz večírek.


----------



## winpoj

Ad večírek - souhlasím, ale řekl bych, že je to malinko formální slovo. Když jsem se v letech nerozumného mládí s někým scházel za účelem konzumace chlastu a kouření haše či trávy, taková setkání jsme označovali jako "mejdan", "párty" nebo prostě "akce".
 Ale čertví - je to už pár let, třeba má Lola aktuálnější terminologické informace.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc. Tak tu "stěnou" stojí pro "za stěnou"?
Diky Lola, večírek, děkuju


----------



## winpoj

"Zářily stěnou" spíše znamená "zářily skrz stěnu". Představuji si to tak, že feťák stojí "za stěnou" a "skrz stěnu" září ty jeho oči.

Mimochodem "stojí pro" v posledním příspěvku je nesprávně. Správné by bylo "znamená".


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju, to je jasné


----------

